# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  هل تعرف لماذا يوضع الهــلال على رأس المــآذن؟

## أبو مريم السني

*هل تعرف لماذا يوضع الهــلال على رأس المــآذن*؟


12-12.jpg

*فهذه المعلومة ليست بصحيحة ، والدليل على ذلك لو تتبعنا الكثيـــــــر* *من المساجد لوجدنا القبلة فى اتجاه والهلال في اتجاه آخر**.*
*
لو صحت المعلومة فسؤال يطرح نفسه ، لماذا يوضع الهلال فوق المسجد الحرام والبيت كله قبلة ؟؟؟*
*فالأولى أن يوضع دائرة كاملة وليس هلال**!!!*


13-13.jpg
 

*أما عن سبب وضع الهلال فوق مآذن المساجد:*
*فإن وضع الهلال فوق مآذن المساجد مما تعارف الناس عليه كشعار تتميز به المساجد عن غيرها،* 

*كما وضعوا هلالا أحمر على هيئات الإغاثة والمؤسسات الخيرية والمستشفيات والصيدليات...* 

*تمييزا لها عما يضعه أهل الملل الأخرى من الصلبان وغيرها كشعار يختصون به.*
*ولذلك فإن الهلال أصبح شعارا يميز المؤسسات التابعة للمسلمين كما أن غيرهم من الأمم لهم شعاراتهم الخاصة التي تميز مؤسساتهم.*

*وقد سأل الشيخ ابن العثيمين رحمه الله ما حكم وضع الهلال على المآذن؟؟؟*
*الجواب الشيخ: هذا السؤال أود أن أقرأ سؤالا وجه إلي وأجبت عنه: يقول السائل إننا تسألنا مع بعض العمال القادمين إلى بلادنا في موضوع  الأهلة التي توضع على المآذن كيف وضعها في بلادكم فأجابونا قائلين إنها توضع في بلادنا على معابد النصارى وقباب الأمور المعظمة أفتونا جزاكم الله خيرا* 

*والحالة هذه عن وضعها على مآذن مساجد المسلمين؟*
*فأجبته: أما وضع الهلال على القبور المعظمة فقد ذكر الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه رحمه الله 1/243 من "الدرر السنية" ما نصه:* 
*(وعمار مشاهد القبور يخشون غير الله ويرجون غير الله حتى إن طائفة من أرباب الكبائر الذين لا يتحاشون في ما يفعلونه من القبائح إذا رأى أحدهم قبة الميت أو الهلال الذي على رأس القبة خشي من فعل الفواحش ويقول أحدهم لصاحبه ويحك هذا هلال القبة فيخشون المدفون ولا يخشون الذي خلق السماوات والأرض  وجعل أهلة السماء مواقيت للناس والحج قلت وأما وضع الهلال على معابد النصارى فليس ببعيد لكن قد  قيل إنهم يضعون على معابدهم الصلبان والله أعلم  ووضع الأهلة على المنابر كان حادثا في أكثر أنحاء المملكة وقد قيل أن بعض المسلمين الذين قلدوا غيرهم في ما يضعونه على معابدهم وضعوا الهلال بإزاء وضع النصارى الصليب على معابدهم كما سمو دور الإسعاف بالهلال الأحمر بإزاء تسمية النصارى لها بالصليب الأحمر وعلى هذا فلا ينبغي وضع الأهلة على رؤوس المنارات من أجل هذه الشبهة ومن أجل ما فيها من إضاعة المال والوقت.*

----------


## زايد بن زايد

أولا أنقل هذا النص لإحدى الدراسات الحديثة :

"لهلال:
وسم مشهور، على شكل الهلال، يأتي هلالاً يمنًا أو يساراً أو علويًّا أو سفليًّا، والهلال من الوسوم العربية المعروفة منذ القدم  حتى العصر الحالي. وقد اتخذ الهلال في العصر الحاضر شعاراً للدول التي  تدين بالإسلام، فبعض الدول الإسلامية تضع على أعلامها صورة الهلال، كجزر القمر، وتونس، والجزائر، وتركيا، وموريتانيا، والباكستان، وجاء في القرآن الكريم قوله تعالى: ﴿﴾ البقرة: ١٨٩ 
 ويرمز الهلال في ثقافة العرب إلى النصر ، ويطلق الهلال على الحيّة ،  رمز الموت، الأمر الذي قد يعني أن الهلال يرمز إلى الانتصار على العدو  وهلاكه. مع مراعاة الاختلاف في رمزية الهلال عند العرب في الجاهلية  والإسلام " ( انتهى ) .
 المرجع :
http://www.alwahamag.com/?act=artc&id=1491

أو حمله من هنا :
http://www.4shared.com/office/-fAWRfs9/___________.html

ثانيا / رمز الهلال من الرموز المستحدثة ، وقيل أنها من شعارات الدولة العثمانية ، وهي التي وضعت الهلال على أعلامها وعلى منارات المساجد .

وينظر :
وضع الأهلة فوق القبة ومنائر الحرم النبوي؛
 تأليف: محمد بن خضر الرومي (ت: 948هـ) ،
 ضمن رسائل في تاريخ المدينة النبوية
على هذا الرابط :
http://www.mediafire.com/?zvwjzl1zejy

على العموم هذا الموضوع بحاجة إلى البحث والدراسة ، والخروج بنتيجة مقنعة مبنية على مصادر ومراجع تاريخية واجتماعية . 
حبذا لو أحد الطلبة يستغل الفرصة ويطالعنا بدراسة عن ذلك .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*ما حكم وضع لوحة مكتوب عليها الله أكبر على منارة المسجد بدلاً من الهلال؟



الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: فلا شك أن وضع لوحة على المنارة مكتوب فيها اسم الجلالة أو شيء من القرآن أو الحديث، فعل ينافي الأدب مع هذا المكتوب، لأنه يعرضه للتراب ونزول الطيور وإلقاء فضلاتها عليه، وكلها أمور تؤدي إلى امتهان ما هو معظم شرعاً، وقد قال الحق سبحانه وتعالى: ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ حُرُمَاتِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ [الحج:30]. أما بخصوص الهلال ووضعه على المنارة فإن كان ذلك على سبيل التقرب والتعبد فهو من البدع والمحدثات التي لم تكن في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلا أن أهل العلم قالوا باستحباب اتخاذ المئذنة للمصلحة، حيث إنها تساهم في علو الصوت، كما أن فيها أيضاً تمييزاً للمسجد عن غيره من سائر المباني. قال في بريقة محمودية في تقسيمه للبدع إلى أنواع، ثم ذكر منها ما هو مستحب فقال: ^وقد تكون مستحبة كبناء المنارة، وإنما كانت مستحبة مع كونها بدعة لأنها عون لإعلام وقت الصلاة للناس.^^ والحاصل أنه لا حرج في بناء المنارة من غير إسراف، وألا يوضع عليها شيء، لا هلال ولا لوحة مكتوب عليها اسم الله تعالى. والله أعلم.
الرؤية الشرعية لبناء المنارة وكتابة اسم الله عليها - إسلام ويب - مركز الفتوى


*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

لماذا بوضع فوق المئذنة الهلال والنجمة وهي عادت مصنوعة من النحاس فإلى ما ذا تشير
وبارك الله فيكم



الإجابــة


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإن وضع الهلال والنجمة فوق مآذن المساجد مما تعارف الناس عليه كشعار تتميز به المساجد عن غيرها، كما وضعوا هلالا أحمر على هيئات الإغاثة والمؤسسات الخيرية والمستشفيات والصيدليات... تمييزا لها عما يضعه أهل الملل الأخرى من الصلبان وغيرها كشعار يختصون به.
ولذلك فإن الهلال أصبح شعارا يميز المؤسسات التابعة للمسلمين كما أن غيرهم من الأمم لهم شعاراتهم الخاصة التي تميز مؤسساتهم.
وللمزيد من الفائدة نرجو الاطلاع على الفتوى رقم:  38845.
والله أعلم.
وضع الهلال والنجمة فوق مآذن المساجد - إسلام ويب - مركز الفتوى

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ما حكم الهلال على المآذن فقد سمعت بأن هذا أمر مبتدَع؟.
مكتبة الفتاوى : فتاوى نور على الدرب (نصية) : التوحيد والعقيدة.

السؤال : بارك الله فيكم المستمع محمد أ. أ يقول فضيلة الشيخ ما حكم الهلال على المآذن فقد سمعت بأن هذا أمر مبتدع؟

المجيب : فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى -.

الجواب : هذا السؤال أود أن أقرأ سؤالاً وُجّهَ إليّ وأجبتُ عنه، يقول السائل : إننا سألنا بعض العمال القادمين إلى بلادنا عن موضوع الأهلة التي توضع على المآذن كيف وضعها في بلادكم ؟.

فأجابونا قائلين : إنها توضع في بلادنا على معابد النصارى، وقباب الأمور المعظمة، أفتونا جزاكم الله خيراً والحالة هذه عن وضعها على مآذن مساجد المسلمين؟.

فأجبته أما وضع الهلال على القبور المعظمة فقد ذكَرَ الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه رحمه الله الجزء الأول 243 من الدرر السّنيّة ما نصه:

(وعمار مشاهد القبور يخشون غير الله، ويرجون غير الله، حتى إن طائفة من أرباب الكبائر الذين لا يتحاشون في ما يفعلونه من القبائح إذا رأى أحدهم قبة الميت أو الهلال الذي على رأس القبة، خشي مِن فِعل الفواحش، ويقول أحدهم لصاحبه : ويحك هذا هلال القبة !! فيخشَوْنَ المدفون، ولا يخشون الذي خلق السماوات والأرض، وجعل أهلة السماء مواقيت للناس والحج).
قلت : وأما وضع الهلال على معابد النصارى فليس ببعيد، لكن قد قيل : إنهم يضعون على معابدهم الصلبان، والله أعلم.

ووضع الأهلة على المنائر كان حادثا في أكثر أنحاء المملكة، وقد قيل أن بعض المسلمين الذين قلدوا غيرهم في ما يضعونه على معابدهم، وضعوا الهلال بازاء وضع النصارى الصليب على معابدهم، كما سمّوا دور الإسعاف بالهلال الأحمر، بإزاء تسمية النصارى لها بالصليب الأحمر.

وعلى هذا فلا ينبغي وضع الأهلة على رؤس المنارات من أجل هذه الشبهة، ومن أجل ما فيها من إضاعة المال والوقت). أ. هـ.

[صدرت هذه الفتوى في الرابع من رمضان عام ثلاثة عشر وأربعمائة وألف]. وأعتقد أنها كافية في جواب سؤال السائل.
binothaimeen.com - فضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله

----------


## احمد ابو انس

فقد ذكَرَ الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه - رحمه الله - الجزء الأول 243 من الدرر السّنيّة ما نصه :

(وَعُمّار مَشاهِدِ القبور يخشوْن غير الله، ويرجون غير الله، حتى إن طائفة من أرباب الكبائر الذين لا يتحاشوْن في ما يفعلونه من القبائح، إذا رأى أحدهم قبة الميت أو الهلال الذي على رأس القبة، خشي مِن فِعل الفواحش، ويقول أحدهم لصاحبه : ويحك هذا هلال القبة !!.
فيخشَوْنَ المدفون، ولا يخشون الذي خلق السماوات والأرض، وجعل أهلة السماء مواقيت للناس والحج). أ. هـ.
وانتشر وضع الهلال في أيامنا انتشار النار في الهشيم ليدخل أكثر البيوت - إلا ما رحم الله - بإضاءةٍ وأشكالٍ عديدة، احتفاء بقدوم شهر الصيام المبارك، وتنافساً على زينةٍ تبقى أياماً قبله وبعده، وأموالاً تُهدَر عليها بلا طائل.
وللأسف مِن هذه البيوت مَن يُعظمونه ظاهراً بزينة الجدران ولا يصومونه، ولا يُقدّرون مكانته، ولا يُراعون حرمته،
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العليّ العظيم. 

إن الله - تعالى - جعل الأهلة مواقيت للناس لصومهم وفطرهم، فقد بوّب ابن خزيمة – رحمه الله - في صحيحه باباً أسماه :

[جماع أبواب الأهلة، ووقت ابتداء صوم شهر رمضان].
وقال : [باب : ذكر البيان أن الله - جل وعلا - جعل الأهلة مواقيت للناس لصومهم وفطرهم، إذ قد أمر الله على لسان نبيه - عليه السلام - بصوم شهر رمضان لرؤيته والفطر لرؤيته ما لم يغم. قال الله - عز وجل - : {يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْأَهِلَّةِ قُلْ هِيَ مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ وَالْحَجِّ} [سورة البقرة : 189].
منقول

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم أبا أنس على هذه النقولات الطيبة النافعة .

----------

